# Panthers take Star Lotulelei with No. 14 pick.



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/blog/e...anthers-select-star-lotulelei-with-no-14-pick

We knew we'd take someone on one side of the line or the other, only question with this pick is the fact that he played nose tackle in college. I don't really see that he's going to have huge trouble adjusting if he's as good as he looks to be.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

So stoked he fell to us. He'll be perfect eating up space with CJ and Hardy flanking him. Should be hard to double team anyone now and our front seven looks legit. Rivera hinted that the next pick would be defense again at the press conference following the first round. Safety maybe? Cyprien is still sitting there


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Such a steal. He's much more versatile than just eating up space. He's a disruptor, penetrates and move around. Think Haloti Ngata like.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...ouble-up-on-defensive-line-with-kawann-short/

We take another DT with 44. I wish we had more picks, but that's it for today. I hope this really sets up our front 7 for the foreseeable future. Hope we can address some of our other problems, but we only have three picks left (4th, 5th and 6th)


----------

